# Mk 2 Clean Up - Changing My Mind on the Mk2



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Had a marmite feel about the Mk2 since it came out. 
Was thinking about SaTTan my faithful Mk1 being moved on but never quite got a taste for the Mk2. 
So my Sons other half acquired a Mk2 and eventually lent it to me for a clean up and look at a few faults.
After a day working round I was impressed so we may add another Audi to the family (that would make 4) always said to really know a car you have to spend a day cleaning it!
First off was a VCDS scan and I will be calling for a hand on a few of these...
001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 002 - Incorrect Flow - Intermittent
1 Fault Found:
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Then a service reset that has been bugging me for a few weeks. Eventually set to Fixed and cleared oil and service. Done!
Lastly a brake light error... Clue was the left access cover being loose. Removed that cluster and found nothing wrong apart from a resident spider.

Then tried a multimeter and had a resistance on the power line....and a burning smell....led to finding this...


That's going to need a new plug!

Mk2 Knowledge Base wins!
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332559
Will fit the earth and new connector on its way.... part number if you need one 1J0973733

So on to the clean up.....Few before's...











So a quick jet wash...left this..


Funny black residue falling off...salt?




Next mixed up CG Snow Foam and some Demon Shine shampoo..

And set too with the lance...


Spray of APC to move the traffic film...

Then a 2 bucket wash with CG Citrus Wash
bit more in a minute...


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Wheels get some attention with CG Citrus and a couple of brushes...

Then pulled the caps so they can get some attention.

Exhaust needs some love..

So a few interim's...



Filler Cap clean up


Engine Bay pretty clean but while we are here...




Loving the access you get in the engine bay compared to my Mk1...jet wash in the bay..with care!  




More interim's..


These are getting better...bit of wire wool and some wheel cleaner...

Wing is a great muck trap...

Then some attention to the tar with a spray of Tardis


Old sock soaked in Tardis does the wheel fiddly bits...

Dry it off and select a polishing microfibre pad an some CG V38 for a light cut...

More in a while...


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

So few hours and the great lines made the machine polish pretty quick..

Couple of birdstrikes on the roof...



Polished down...going to need a more aggressive polish later when I do the stone chips

Came up pretty well...




Gave it a machine polish with CG Verta Bond 408 as a pre wax polish.
Even did under the bonnet

Then coat the whole car in Poorboys Paste Wax....Red of course..

Then the inside before's...


I am not cleaning the shoes...



Interior Afters...
CG Liquid Leather and Audi Plastic Cleaner..

Good vacuum too...








And almost finished...
Exhausts polished to remove most of the corrosion..

Needs more work here another day..but its looking better..prefer the Mk1 tips....

So wax removed and a coat of CG Hybrid V7 and here's the finals..







Wheel nut caps sanded, primered and sprayed in Audi Silver from my A6 stock!

Much Better!

Last things on the interior...

Love this stuff

Rinse Bucket (2 bucket wash)

Wash bucket...grit guards!

Why you need 2 buckets and grit guards..

So do I like the Mk2...yes!
Build quality is good and less muck traps, lots more space to work and access to all areas is good.
A lot of thought into simple things like rear light bulb and service item access.
So one 3.2 Mk2 please....

Thanks for viewing...no the shoes were not included...


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Most impressive work  as good as new now.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

the red is such a lovely colour


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

nicely done!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great job Sir.... me thinks that TT hasn't looked like that for a number of years


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good

How'd ya find the leather aroma thingy?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great turn around!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

mwad said:


> Looks good
> 
> How'd ya find the leather aroma thingy?


Thanks!

I find it really only works if you spray it on a clean cloth and wipe under the seats/trim.

Less is more as a light coat smells just like new leather an a lot smells like something less pleasant.

Avoid lots on carpets as it can leave a sticky residue.

The effect the next day on opening the car door is excellent!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Typhhon - Other than elbow grease, what do you use on the filler cap mate?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

50/50 mix iso-propanol and water mix
Detailing bush and then CG Metal Polish on a microfibre.
Suborn stuff will come off with brushed in wheel cleaner but only a little bit or the labels come off.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks mate.... I'm now ashamed of the inside of mine


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Seriously impressed how the engine and petrol cap came up - can you come clean mine?


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

looks great! puts my car to shame, good job on the shoes too


----------



## grooverider1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Great job mate i started on mine takes time but pays of in the end


----------

